# New ride request popup (very small)



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

HI,
As of yesterday, my* ride request window that pops up over Waze is less than 1/3 the size of the regular one*. It hangs at the top of the screen. Most of the text is so small I could not read it even if I had my reading glasses on.

I cannot read most of it. I have to tap on i*t and that does not accept the ride, it takes me out of waze and into the Uber app with the original type popup...* which I can Barely read *and have about 2 seconds to accept it... * 

Meanwhile, my focus has shifted from driving - to trying to figure out if I am going to be quick enough to accept the ride... or even be able to make a good decision. Even the passenger was like..."they expect you to be able to drive and do that?"

So far, Ido not seem to have any control over this... 
other than to stop requests or use the uber app for navigation... which has actually been extremely innacurate in my area.

Wondering if anyone else has seen this? I can try it for a while, but first thoughs are not good


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Remove and clear cache for Uber Waze and maps. 

Just install Uber fresh from wherever. Then try the Google Maps a few times. Then if all is well add waze. 

Sounds like a bug somewhere.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Turned out to be a setting that was reset. in the settings menue it was the allow popup notifications. It needed to be turned back on... I believe.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Pakeezaphuppo (Nov 10, 2019)

In android the pop up is very large and you control the font size iOS no such option


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Pakeezaphuppo said:


> In android the pop up is very large and you control the font size iOS no such option


How do you control the font size?


----------

